# My budwing is about to die



## pak-40 (Sep 22, 2007)

My adult female laid a HUGE ooth a couple of weeks ago. The end of her abdomen was never the same. It was almost like she pushed too hard and her abdomen never close back up. It looked a little swollen right at the tip the abdomem.

After a couple of day I noticed that she was not defecating on a regular basis and she had some black crusty stuff at the end. I took a tooth pick and carefully removed the crusty stuff. It was like I unplugged something....a whole bunch of black goo just shot out. It was about the size of a green pea. This seemed like a lot even for an adult budwing.

She seemed to get better after that for a couple of days. She had been lethargic but actually ate again. Last night, I noticed the black, crusty stuff again and one of her back legs appeared to paralyzed. I removed the black, crusty stuff again and out came another bunch of black goo. I have moved her away from the rest of mantids. If she does not show any imprvement by tomrrow, I guess ill put her out of her misery :-(


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2007)

must have been some bad food you fed her


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh no! ...


----------



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

So sorry.  I am nursing an old Chinese with honey and and occasional fly that I hold for him to eat. He was laying on his side yesterday and I thought he was dead and I flipped. It's funny how we get attached. I hope she gets better, but you do what you have to do. She has done her thing, mission accomplished. Well done girl!


----------

